# Smoked Sea Urchin & Wheat-free Spaghetti With Kale!



## leah elisheva (Oct 12, 2013)

Happy Saturday Sweet Smokers!

Today's lunch was just a blessing! Holy WOW!

While I normally take my "uni" raw; I blended cooked wheat-free spaghetti and kale, raw chopped green onion, red pepper flakes and raw sea urchin, and then smoked that whole pan for 10 minutes, and drizzled olive oil all over, once it was done. WON-DER-FUL!

Cheers to the weekend! Rainy day aside, as we bring our own sunshine right, and good food and mood surely make that fantastic!

Happy all! - Leah













DSCF3111.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 12, 2013


















DSCF3109.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 12, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks Great !!!

Different too!!   Don't believe I ever had Sea Urchin!!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 12, 2013)

Another great looking lunch.  Thanks so much.

Enjoy your weekend.

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Bear and Mr. T!

Yes, sea urchin is amazing when just plain and raw, but if you get a chance to lightly smoke it, then an almost sweet and creamy essence is really lent to it all! I loved it tons and tons!!!

Here's a better photo, closer up, and then I PROMISE to stop inundating with a zillion pictures!

But here's to today and to everyone making it delicious! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3108.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 12, 2013


----------



## bugz13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow Leah,

That looks fantastic... I've never even considered smoking uni. Going to try something similar next weekend. 

Cheers,

Bugz


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Bugz!

And enjoy your fun doings and such this weekend, as it really was a lovely surprise!! (I was worried that it would melt apart and ooze too much all over, and just be runny or something, but it was fine, and sweet, and really lovely and still in tact)! I'd include the video of it, but think I read that links are not allowed here etc.?

In any event, enjoy! Cheers! - Leah


----------

